# Head Gasket Change (labor time)



## knine (Dec 13, 2006)

*BLOWN Head Gasket*

I notice a coolant leak a month ago..i replace the coolant tank cap that was leaking air...
Now i still notice that the water level as drop and i got misfire on cylinder 2 when engine is cold for about 5 sec then its ok...
I open the oil filling cap and notice some white stuff.I assume its a head gasket....the car has 115 000 miles
There is also a smell of coolant from exhaust
I want to know how many labor time is needed to change the head gasket on my 2003 1.8T AWP

_Modified by knine at 11:13 AM 2-5-2009_

_Modified by knine at 11:17 AM 2-5-2009_


_Modified by knine at 9:45 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Head Gasket Change (knine)*

Most shops will quote you 10-20 hours... Its a case by case scenario, when they go in there certain parts might break etc etc so it all depends on how easy the install was.


----------



## skatepopwar182 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Head Gasket Change (PimpMyRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PimpMyRide* »_Most shops will quote you 10-20 hours... Its a case by case scenario, when they go in there certain parts might break etc etc so it all depends on how easy the install was.

10-20 hours? my friend got rods on his car and i think it was like 10 hours total. I would think for just a head gasket it would be alot less.


----------



## BLK01DUB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Head Gasket Change (skatepopwar182)*

i work at a chevy dealership, they must accomidate time for the mechanics to stand around. lol 
but no 10 hours is around there. i just did one on my ranger and it took me about 8 hours but that was with 2 people doing it and fixing other stuff we broke in the process.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Head Gasket Change (BLK01DUB)*

A general head gasket job is usually around 8 hours on these cars. This isnt dealer, but private shop. You arent in my area, but I would budget around 1200 with all parts for an expensive shop.
Is one plug specifically white white, or a piston looks super clean I would suspect it, but I dont really see head gaskets go at all on these cars. I would assume a damaged oil cooler or a damaged stock turbo before that.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:53 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## knine (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Head Gasket Change ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A general head gasket job is usually around 8 hours on these cars. This isnt dealer, but private shop. You arent in my area, but I would budget around 1200 with all parts for an expensive shop.
Is one plug specifically white white, or a piston looks super clean I would suspect it, but I dont really see head gaskets go at all on these cars. I would assume a damaged oil cooler or a damaged stock turbo before that.

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:53 PM 2-5-2009_

I will look at the plugs tonight
I will get back to
BTW the car still pull strong....my friend rx8 still cannot pass me on the highway !
thanks for that info Ed !!



_Modified by knine at 8:59 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Head Gasket Change (knine)*

Headgasket job is not that bad if you got all the tools you need and you are mechanically inclined.. It took me a week or so to finished since i can only work on the car after work, midnight!! Thats including sending the head to the machine shop and finding a polydrive bit.. Good thing a good fellow tex got one and he let me used it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skematix (Nov 23, 2008)

6.5hr - Reference [ShopKey 5]


----------



## knine (Dec 13, 2006)

here is a picture of the spark plug
the second one it darker then the rest










_Modified by knine at 9:33 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (knine)*

looks like your number two coilpack might be going bad


----------



## knine (Dec 13, 2006)

Turn out to be a blown head gasket near cylinder 2 or a engine head failure


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (knine)*

im in the same spot bro. i blow my head and started a rebuild, went to slap it on with new head gasket... SURPRISE!!! not only did i snap a harden valve clean off the stem it then slammed in and partially through the piston. so then i had to rebuild the bottom end with new rods and pistons and ring and about another case of beer ontop the one i had for the first half of the project, and since it is just me working in a 1 car garage with no space really my time has been times 3. so yeah it might just be the gasket, and i know you can see it and think wow what a pain your right.
but here is a thought...
get VW to design a F1 block, i hear they dont have head gaskets.


----------



## knine (Dec 13, 2006)

mine was a crack in the head
i need to change the head...the head gasket was OK...


----------

